# Burning plastic smell?



## welsher7 (Mar 27, 2011)

That is normal and will go away with time.


----------



## thevoid (Aug 1, 2011)

If you were to look under the car, you would see one of the culprits is a barcode label on the main catalyst. I would guess there are a few others not so easily visible but with similar effects. Also, one of the salesmen told me it is "exhaust packing" burning off, not sure if he was "bowing smoke" lol


----------



## Nik (Feb 16, 2012)

Yes mine smells just like this! I took it in 2x already and they look at me like I am crazy and say it will go away. I have never been in another 2012 that smells like this.


----------



## tgerts17 (Feb 21, 2012)

Just got mine last week and it smells crazy. Stinks up the garage. It also has a Linda burning smell when the heat is on. It's not that bad but noticeable. Hopefully it all goes away.


----------



## thekevin (Feb 21, 2012)

I bought mine 7 days ago and it has 800 miles on it now and I used the heater for the first time this morning and it about stunk me out of the car with a burning plastic smell. I am going to let the dealer know ASAP since I put so many miles on it.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I997 using AutoGuide.com App


----------



## gman19 (Apr 5, 2011)

Throw a bucket of water on Linda! lol!

Mine stunk up the garage for a couple weeks...then it stopped. 
If the smell persists much more than that, it may NOT be normal.


----------



## gman19 (Apr 5, 2011)

thekevin said:


> I bought mine 7 days ago and it has 800 miles on it now and I used the heater for the first time this morning and it about stunk me out of the car with a burning plastic smell. I am going to let the dealer know ASAP since I put so many miles on it.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I997 using AutoGuide.com App


I got mine in August, so no heater was used...but when running the A/C, the cabin never smelled up of anything at all....all my new car burn off smell could only be smelled from outside the car.


----------



## Foxmachine (Apr 2, 2012)

just got my cruze 4 days ago and was noticing the same thing. Good to know its normal and will go away.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

Toyotas do this as well. Our Toyota dealer told me there is a plastic protective coating on the exhaust system that stinks when it's "burning off". That said, my Cruze still smells like plastic, but it's not nearly as strong after 3 months.


----------

